# Big Sheepy 2/27



## Lost_NWerner (Jan 24, 2015)

Decided I owed myself some fishing after cleaning the house. Half Hitch and Broxson only had medium and large shrimp so I knew the Sheepshead would be tough to come by. I started at 2pm and spent the next couple hours getting my too big of shrimp picked apart. They wouldn't touch cut peeled shrimp either. Finally a had a fish big enough to fit my big shrimp in his mouth on the hook(that's what she said). Ended up with a nice 21.5" Sheepshead, my personal best.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice +1


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A good ol big' un !


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice fish, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice photo. :thumbsup: Good looking big sheepie too.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on your personal best!!!!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I saw that one on kayak wars.... nice


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice one!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Dang, that's a good one.


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

Good lookin sheepie! I hope to get after them soon, I miss the taste of blackened sheep on the ole cast iron..


----------



## MC Yak (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice!


----------

